

How to ask someone for help via email - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2012/01/how-to-ask-someone-for-help-via-email/

======
keeperofdakeys
_> 2-3 sentences of honest appreciation_

Personally I disagree. If I want to help a user, I want to get down the the
problem ASAP, not filter through unrelated content. A thankyou and
appreciative tone is definitely nice, and I wouldn't give much regard to
someone with a rude tone, but I would probably ditch an email that has lines
filled with "thankyou thankyou ...". I am actually amazed how affective
emoticons can be in this regard.

